# Wamp Server



## Nolow (Aug 26, 2011)

A few days ago I installed a Wamp Server and today started to fiddle with some settings.  When I got to my http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ I read a notice that my server was vulnerable and needed to make a password for "root"; user login. When I made this password I was hit with.

#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) 

I have been Searching for Fix solutions and found that I need to Configure some information to get my server to acknowledge me as the administrator.

I have done Mysql update with the following code

UPDATE mysql.user 
     ->SET Password=PASSWORD("*******")
     ->WHERE User="root";

And FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

I have also gone to the config.inc.php file and updated the password 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = 'Mynewpasswordhere';

and changed the password statement to false. 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = false;

The Server still denies me access.

What now?


----------



## Nolow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also unable to access my Drupal site,

[h=1]Error[/h]        The website encountered an unexpected error. Please try again later.                                [h=2]Error message[/h] _PDOException_: SQLSTATE[28000] [1045] Access denied for user '******'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in _lock_may_be_available()_ (line _164_ of _C:\Wamp\www\Drupal7cp1\includes\lock.inc_).





Can anyone help?


----------



## Tissemand (Aug 27, 2011)

Have you tried changing the password using mysqladmin? Try restarting the server too. Also, can you post the top lines of config.inc.php? And you're also going to need to update dupral's configuration file with the updated password.

You should also check out xampp if WAMP becomes a pain to use


----------



## Nolow (Aug 29, 2011)

I updated the password but Drupal is still giving me issues.


----------

